# NOC category for software testers



## sagarsa (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi All, can someone please advise NOC category for software testers?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Unit Group

If this job description doesn't match yours:
1. scroll down and look at 'Classified elsewhere'
2. click in the left column on 'Occupational Structure' and try to find a description that matches your job (job titles are less important, job description is more important to find the right NOC code for your job)


----------

